# Forum Change ?



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Have i missed something whilst being away on holiday.

Why have clocks and pocketwatch forums combimed?.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Was there ever a clock forum?


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

I spotted this and just assumed i'd been sleeping while the change happened


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It`s probably due to gravity waves from the Big Bang causing sudden unexplained jumps in reality :smartass: :rofl:


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

I think I saw a post asking for a clock forum. Someone suggested a combined clock/pocket watch forum, and Roy obliged.

It's great to finally have a UK-based clock forum.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes, I suggested this for UK clocks as most of the forums seem to be US-based. Not a bad thing until you want to wander into a local clock repairers' workshop to discuss whatever who could be 3000 miles away!. Also, there are a lot of European clocks in the UK which is also a plus?

I didn't suggest watches though, but why not.

Look and learn and give the odd contribution...and thanks again to the mods and Mel.

Mike


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I can't take all the blame credit, I simply suggested that an approach to the Mods might give a result - however I'm glad to say I think the two combine quite well, and I'm enjoying watching the clock posts coming up in their own wee space. Better a busy sub-forum than two that languish with just a few posts. :yes:


----------

